

What Our Kindle Reading Says About Us - denzil_correa
http://nytimes.com/blogs/op-talk/2014/11/07/what-our-kindle-reading-says-about-us/

======
greenyoda
The posted URL didn't work for me. I found the article here:

[http://op-talk.blogs.nytimes.com/2014/11/07/what-our-kindle-...](http://op-
talk.blogs.nytimes.com/2014/11/07/what-our-kindle-reading-says-about-us/)

